# Phone and footwear



## weygtya (Oct 22, 2017)

I've heard that you need to be careful with smart phones and cold weather. I don't carry my phone (currently a very old flip) in my pocket it lays on my lunch box while I work. The temps can get well below freezing here in PA. So.. smart or stick with flip?

I know as a hanger I put a lot of miles on my shoes. I am looking for footwear that seams don't come apart and the sole doesn't come unglued. What brand/shoe has held up the best for you?


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

I myself wear thorogood wedgesole boots and my current phone is an iPhone 7. Which has a cracked screen and the speakers are full of drywall mud haha had a otter box but took it off my phone, great decision on my behalf the phone went from near mint to garbage in a few months


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Look for military spec cell phones, they'll handle drywall with no problems. Footwear I'm like Philly, I wear Thorogood 814-4200. Very little break in time on them.


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yup same model here slinger Danm good boots


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m using an iPhone 5s in an otter box armor. It’s an outdated phone but it meets my needs. The otter box armor case is a real bruiser.
My boots cost as much as my phone. 
I’m wearing Red Wing 608 boots. 
Their a bit pricey but they wear like crazy. I usually get two years out of a pair. I find them very comfortable the souls don’t have deep lugs and the material they use doesn’t wear out. Still American made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I was a flip phone hold out for a long time. I’m much happier with the smart phone. It’s like having your computer in your pocket. 
It will change your life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weygtya (Oct 22, 2017)

So I'm the wife of said hanger. I have been trying to get him to get a smart phone for years but he has NO desire to learn how to use a smart phone or the computer. I'm here looking for what works for others. 
As for the boots I think I will see what he thinks about them. How do the sizes run? Buying without trying on is not his thing. 
He has been hanging for close to 35 years and set in his ways.


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thorogoods are great but they seem to run a little small on the size i wear a 10 should have a least got a 10 1/2


----------



## weygtya (Oct 22, 2017)

I showed him the boots. He says he won't be able to feel anything wearing them. So I guess he is gonna stick with his Filas that only last 3-5 months. Thanks for your input!


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*Car Filters GTP Motorsports*

Car Filters GTP Motorsports More info!..


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Lmao my feet got bigger in my early twenties... anyway I wear size fourteen double wide. I buy my steel toe shoes from redwing. I just make sure the shoes I buy can have the soles replaced.


----------



## boreeVioth (Sep 18, 2019)

*Ð*ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð½Ñ‚ ÐºÐ²Ð°Ñ€Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ€ Ð¢ÑŽÐ¼ÐµÐ½ÑŒ*

Ð¤Ð¸Ñ€Ð¼Ð° Â«Ð£ÑŽÑ‚-ÐœÐ°Ñ�Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Â» Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ„ÐµÑ�Ñ�Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¹, ÐºÐ°Ñ‡ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð½Ñ‚ Ð½Ð° Ñ�Ð°Ð¼Ñ‹Ñ… Ð²Ñ‹Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… ÑƒÑ�Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ñ�Ñ…. ÐšÐ°Ð¶Ð´Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐºÐ»Ð¸ÐµÐ½Ñ‚ Ñ�Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ‚ Ð²Ñ‹Ð±Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð»ÑŽÐ±Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð¸Ð´ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÐºÐ¸. Ðš Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ€Ñƒ, ÐºÐ¾Ñ�Ð¼ÐµÑ‚Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑ�ÐºÑƒÑŽ. ÐŸÑ€ÐµÐ´Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð²Ð»Ñ�ÐµÑ‚ Ñ�Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ð²Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚: Ð¾ÐºÐ»ÐµÐ¹ÐºÑƒ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ñ�Ð¼Ð¸, Ð½Ð°Ñ‚Ñ�Ð¶Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ¸, Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ»ÐºÑƒ, Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑ€Ñ‹Ñ‚Ð¸Ðµ. Ð§Ñ‚Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ñ�Ð°ÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¸, Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾Ð½Ð° Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ñ€Ñ�Ð¼ÑƒÑŽ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ñ�Ð¸Ñ‚ Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð¿Ð»Ð¾Ñ‰Ð°Ð´Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÑ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ�, Ð¾Ð±ÑŠÐµÐ¼Ð° Ð²Ñ‹Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ñ�ÐµÐ¼Ñ‹Ñ… Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚. Ð‘Ñ€Ð¸Ð³Ð°Ð´Ð° Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚ÑƒÐ¿Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ðº Ð²Ñ‹Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑŽ Ð¾Ð±Ñ�Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÐµÐ¹ ÑƒÐ¶Ðµ Ð½Ð° Ñ�Ð»ÐµÐ´ÑƒÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ð¹ Ð´ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ð´Ð»Ñ� Ñ‚Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾Ð±Ñ‹ ÑƒÑ�Ð¿ÐµÑ‚ÑŒ Ð²Ñ�Ðµ Ñ�Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð·Ð° ÐºÐ¾Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ�. 

Ð*ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð½Ñ‚ ÐºÐ²Ð°Ñ€Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ€ Ð² Ð¢ÑŽÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð²Ñ‹Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�ÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ñ�Ñ�Ð°. ÐžÐ½ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´ÑƒÑ�Ð¼Ð°Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð´ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð½Ñ‚Ð°Ð¶, ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÐºÑƒ Ð¿Ð»Ð¸Ñ‚ÐºÐ¸. Ð’Ñ�Ðµ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¾Ð¿Ñ‚Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ†ÐµÐ½Ðµ. Ð‘Ñ€Ð¸Ð³Ð°Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ Ð½Ð°ÑƒÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ Ð²Ð°Ñ� Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ð°Ð¼, Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ñ… Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ñ�Ñ�ÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ. Ð§Ñ‚Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ñ�Ð°ÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� ÐºÐ°Ð¿Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð½Ñ‚Ð°, Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾Ð½ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð²Ñ‹Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ†Ð¸ÐºÐ»Ð° Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð»ÐµÐºÑ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð½Ñ‚Ð°Ð¶Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼Ð¸, Ñ�Ð°Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ…Ð½Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑ�ÐºÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ ÑƒÑ�Ð»ÑƒÐ³Ð°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¤Ð¸Ñ€Ð¼Ð° Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð¸ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÑƒÑŽ Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑƒÑŽ ÑƒÑ�Ð»ÑƒÐ³Ñƒ, ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¼ÐµÐ±ÐµÐ»ÑŒ Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð· Ð² Ð¢ÑŽÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸. Ð›ÑŽÐ±Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÑ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ� Ð²Ñ‹Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ñ�ÑŽÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� ÑƒÐ·ÐºÐ¾Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ„Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¼Ð°Ñ�Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ñ� Ð¾Ð³Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ñ�Ñ‚Ð°Ð¶ÐµÐ¼ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚. Ð”Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½ÐµÑ€Ñ�ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð½Ñ‚ Ð²ÐºÐ»ÑŽÑ‡Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÑƒ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÐµÐºÑ‚Ð°. ÐŸÐ¾Ð´Ñ€Ð¾Ð±Ð½ÐµÐµ Ð¾Ð± Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼ Ð’Ñ‹ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ‚Ðµ ÑƒÐ·Ð½Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾ Ñ�Ñ�Ñ‹Ð»ÐºÐµ - Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÐµÐºÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð±Ð°Ð»ÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð° Ñ‚ÑŽÐ¼ÐµÐ½ÑŒ  Ð—Ð°Ð´Ð°Ñ‡ÐµÐ¹ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½ÐµÑ€Ð° Ñ�Ð²Ð»Ñ�ÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÐ° Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ñ�Ñ‚Ð²Ð°. ÐŸÐ¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ðµ Ñ� ÐºÐ»Ð¸ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ð¼Ð¸Ñ€ÑƒÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ñ‚ÐµÑ…. Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ, Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ‡ÐµÑ€Ñ‚ÐµÐ¶. ÐŸÑ€ÐµÐ´Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð°ÑŽÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ñ†Ð²ÐµÑ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð³Ð°Ð¼Ð¼Ñ‹, Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¸Ð»ÑŒ. Ð”Ð»Ñ� Ñ‚Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾Ð±Ñ‹ ÐºÐ¾Ð½Ñ†ÐµÐ¿Ñ†Ð¸Ñ� Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÑŒÑŽ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ñ‚Ð²ÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ‚Ð²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ, Ñ€ÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´ÑƒÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ð²Ñ‹Ð±Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð°Ð²Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ�ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð·Ð¾Ñ€. Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð²ÐµÑ�ÑŒ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ†ÐµÑ�Ñ� Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÐµÑ‚ ÐºÑƒÑ€Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒÑ�Ñ�. 

Ð›ÑƒÑ‡ÑˆÐ¸Ðµ Ð¸ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿ÐµÑ‚ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ñ�Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ€ÑƒÐ´Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð°ÑŽÑ‚ Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÑƒÑŽ ÐºÐ¾Ð½Ñ†ÐµÐ¿Ñ†Ð¸ÑŽ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÑ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ�, Ð° Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ñ�ÐºÐ°Ð¶ÑƒÑ‚, Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð»ÑƒÑ‡ÑˆÐµ Ñ€Ð°Ñ�Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ€Ð¾Ð·ÐµÑ‚ÐºÐ¸, Ñ�Ð²ÐµÑ‚Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ� Ð²Ð°ÑˆÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‚Ð° Ð¸ ÑƒÐ´Ð¾Ð±Ñ�Ñ‚Ð²Ð°. ÐŸÑ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ñ…Ð¾Ð´ Ðº Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ðµ Ð¸ Ð³Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ€ÑƒÐµÑ‚ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ€ÐµÐ·ÑƒÐ»ÑŒÑ‚Ð°Ñ‚. Ð*ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð½Ñ‚ Ð²Ñ‹Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ñ�ÐµÑ‚Ñ�Ñ� Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ð²Ð½Ð¾, ÐºÐ°Ñ‡ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾ÑˆÐµÐ¹ Ñ†ÐµÐ½Ðµ.


----------



## Rodjer123 (Nov 5, 2020)

weygtya said:


> I've heard that you need to be careful with smart phones and cold weather. I don't carry my phone (currently a very old flip) in my pocket it lays on my lunch box while I work. The temps can get well below freezing here in PA. So.. smart or stick with flip?
> 
> I know as a hanger I put a lot of miles on my shoes. I am looking for footwear that seams don't come apart and the sole doesn't come unglued. What brand/shoe has held up the best for you?


Hello everyone In fact, the problem with cold and phones is a very painful topic. This is especially true for iPhones up to 8 models. Despite this, there is a solution to this problem and it is quite simple. There are bags that are warmed up due to their filler and keep warm, most often they are put in shoes, but I think that this case is also suitable. By the way here at www.gadgetguide.in one hundred percent should be information about how to solve this problem, they are constantly there on the forums there is a good solution to everyday problems related to phones. So go in and see if you can find products that will help you. Good luck


----------

